# The Papier Mache Nightmare 2010



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Hope everyone had a great Halloween. We had great weather for the weekend although it was cold after dark but the wind and rain stayed away so that is good. Our display featured over 130 papier mache pieces and I introduced a little animation this year (large marionette type creatures with moving arms) and the lights in the pumpkins were synced to music. Good attendance by adults but only 85 ToT's. This is the last year for a yard display&#8230;we aren't quitting just planning something new and different for next year.

A few day shots.










































The 2010 gallery can be found here:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=5013


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

A few night shots:


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Holy crap, they are absolutely stunning. I wish I had that kind of talen.


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

This is amazing! Fantastic work!!! You say that's all paper mache? Do you do anything to weather proof it?


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

THAT IS AMAZING!! totally rocks. and like roach said," all in paper mache??

hats off to you


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your display has to be the coolest one in town, hands down. Shoot, it could easily be one of the coolest in the country.

Stunning!


----------



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just curious, I'm interested in doing some paper mache next year, but want to know how to protect it if I wanted to leave it outside? I would imagine rain would be disastrous.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

You're too good! Makes the rest of us look bad.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

You have the most amazing work out there! I'm sure what ever you chose to do for next year it will be out of this world!


----------



## Aspirin99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow. Love it.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

amazing work as always-can't wait to hear what you have in store for next year


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Fantastic job once again!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, it takes time to take in all that detail. Very well done.


----------



## JasonXIII (Aug 24, 2010)

very very cool must have taken a lot of time, it shows.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Great display. Love the faces on those pumpkins!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Such a wonderfully well done display as usual. Your paper mache creations are hands down the best I've ever seen. Simply awesome and amazing!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Love it !


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Amazing as usual. I humbly bow to your awesomeness.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Not sure of what you are planning, but you have the perfect house to totally overrun in creepiness...ghouls on the roof, skellies on the columns..


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Can't add to what's already been said. In a class of it's own!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OUT-FREAKIN-STANDING !!! I so love your work Stoll!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is art! It brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

You know, I find myself saying this on this forum a lot, but ...wow, just - wow.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Fantabulous Sotll, you are the master! Ok, been following your blog and your work long enough to say it's about time I step on out and try a little replication and see if any of your lessons has had an impact on me!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Your display has to be the coolest one in town, hands down. Shoot, it could easily be one of the coolest in the country.
> 
> Stunning!


Yes!! Definitely in the top 13 home haunts in North America (imho)
Haunt on Stolloween, Haunt on!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Roach McKrackin said:


> This is amazing! Fantastic work!!! You say that's all paper mache? Do you do anything to weather proof it?


Everything was sealed with Spar Urethane...inside and out...it does a good job of protecting from moisture. As an experiment this summer I put a papier mache pumpkin sealed with Spar Urethane outside in July and left it outside until Halloween....no water damage at all and we had a very wet July and August.

Here's a link to that experiment:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=4217


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome job STOLL. You really are an inspiration. I salute you!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Absolutely incredible!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That is and incredible display and kudos to Charlie for taking one for the team.:jol:


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

mattt1977 said:


> Holy crap, they are absolutely stunning. I wish I had that kind of talent.


ditto


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Love the 2nd post 2nd shot. Those guys are creepy


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Wowzers. You never fail to impress. 

What do you use to seal all of the papier mache?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

SpectreTTM said:


> Love the 2nd post 2nd shot. Those guys are creepy


Thanks...I call them Cyclops but the ToT's were referring to them as aliens...they were made in 2008 and had only been displayed once...figured it was time to give them some airtime this year...here's a couple day shots of the one-eyed fiends.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

You do some of the most fantastic mache work. Very interested in what your doing next year.


----------

